
Why Use a URL Shortner? - ad0n1s_97
What make you use a url shortner like billy or any other one ?
Like what is the main reason and what do expect from them ?
======
simplehuman
It's great to collect stats on how many people clicked it.

------
kleer001
Good faith use: Portability.

Bad faith use: Obfuscation.

------
aurizon
if I write a letter by hand or read the URL over the phone a shortener is
invaluable

~~~
ad0n1s_97
i like this one, so a kind of human readable short url would be great...

~~~
lioeters
Hmm, it might defeat the purpose of a URL shortener, but I pictured something
like what3words [0] (geocoding with memorable/human-readable words) but for
URLs - for example: big.brown/bear

[0] [https://what3words.com/](https://what3words.com/)

